# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Leonora Jakupi

## shigjeta

*PO VRITET PAFAJSIA* 

A vritet pafajsia
Cfare faji ka Drenica
Pse tremben nga femija
Qe therret Azem Galica

Drenica lind vec trima
Ju i lini femijet jetima
Eshte nje komb qe don lirine
Dhe Kosova eshte Shqiperi
Qielli digjet, bota varet
Po ku je Adem Jashari
Na vrane baben, na vrane motren
Na percelluan, na dogjen votren

Ref
Mos ma prek ti shkia Drenicen
Se kam gjalle Azem Galicen
Mos ma prek truallin shqiptar
Mijera vjet, jam vete e pare

Dhe loti vjen tek gjaku
Dhe gjaku vjen tek loti
Ja foshnjat po i vrasin
Po kullat jo nuk lozin

Drenica lind vec trima
Ju i lini femijet jetima
Eshte nje komb qe don lirine
Dhe Kosova eshte Shqiperi
Qielli digjet, bota varet
Po ku je Adem Jashari
Na vrane baben, na vrane motren
Na percelluan, na dogjen votren

----------


## edspace

Ç'ke moj zemër që lëngon?
Ç'ke o shpirti im?
Çfarë ke? 
Pse më mundon?

Një dhimbje, dhe gjakun
dhe urrejtjen shekullore
që unë kam në shpirt

Rrjedh ujëvara nëpër tokë
plot me gjakun tonë të ngrohtë shkon mbi Kosovë
Pranvera, lulëkuqe gjaku çel sot nëpër male
Flamur në flakë!

S'ta fal ty lotin e fëmijëve, gjakatar
S'ta fal ty gjakun e këtij dheu legjendar
S'ta le Kosovën, s'ta le zemrën tonë
Është ëndrra që na zgjon

Dhe shpirti i babës që më vrave, gjakatar
jeton tek unë në Drenicën, djep e varr
Mbi varre gjaku që rrjedh mbi Kosovë
Shkon drejt lirisë gjithmonë

Kënga i është kushtuar babait të këngëtares në Festivalin e këngës 1998.

----------


## Kumanovarja

Kujte i kujtohet kenga e pare qe ka kendu ne skenen e festivalit Leunora..sme kujtohet 

mire po ca vargje i mbaj mend nese e di kush ta shkruaj ju faleminderit ....

Se shkembej jo me asgje jo nje premtim

Se shkembej jo me asgje jo dashurin...

Kto jane vargjet e kenges po sme kujtohet e tera.....

----------


## oliinter

A vritet pafajesia eshte nje nga kenget e mija me te preferuara!

Respekte!

----------


## Davius

Po de shume mire, 
Ishte ajo Leonora qe thonte se Drenica ka shume trima, dhe tash vjen koha dhe haron Drenicen dhe Kosoven dhe bashkepunon me te gjithe "sllavet" e Maqedonise dhe ne vend qe ne videospotet e saj te kete prapavije ndonje qytet shqiptar si ilustrim nuk ka, ka ilustyrim tek videosporti, *"ty nuk egziston"*(kjo kenge eshte e perkthyer nga greqishtja)...qytetin e Moskes, dhe aty ne nje anije me shkronja qirilike shkruan MAKEDONIJA, pra kjo eshte Leonora qe dikur kendonte per trimat e Drenices e tash per trimat e Moskes dhe Sllavet e Maqedonise...

----------


## StormAngel

Leonora mua më pëlqen shumë.  :buzeqeshje: 
Ka stil të thjeshtë dhe në të njejtën kohë të bukur.

----------


## oliinter

*Davius* nuk eshte e thene qe Eleonora te kendoje vetem per drenicen apo per kosoven.
Rendesi ka qe ajo kendon ne gjuhen shqipe.
Ajo eshte nje artiste e madhe dhe meriton mbeshtetjen e mbare publikut shqiptar.

Pershendetje!

----------


## toni_në_PR

1. Prit Edhe Pak 
2. Kërkon Shumë 
3. As Mos Provo 
4. Ende Të Dua 
5. Falje Mos Kërko 
6. Mjaltë E Zjarrtë 
7. Nuk E Dua Jetën 
8. Të Jap Rast 
9. Kush Je Ti 
10. As Mos Provo - DJ Material 

Albumi me i rije i Leonora Jakupit.

----------


## Realisti

Kuku le qe i humbi popullariteti,por edhe qenka shemtuar TEPEEEEEEER.Ku mbeti ajo bukuroshja qe e njihnim?
Turp qe pash nje Leonore te tille,vetem per te kam menduar qe eshte e bukur natural.Qenka tmerr!!! Bah...  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Ermelita

Leonora mua me pelqen se ka nje stil te posaem te kenduarit , vallezuarit e mbi te gjitha ka fytyre artsistike  dhe nuk do ti humbet popullariteti se ajo ka bere emer ne skenen tone dhe nuk do humbet si gjilpera ne kashte .

----------


## Dr_Love

sesht keq jo mire 
po vritet pafajqesia. me e mira e te mirave

----------


## ArberXYZ

Eshte shume seksi plako, te merr ne qafe, po si kongetare sme pelqen, sosht gjo mo.

----------


## Kinezja

Leonora Jakupi me albumin e fundit tregoi edhe njehere se kurre ska qene nje kengetare klasi. Albumi eshte teper i zbehte per nje kengetare si ajo qe pretendon te jete.

----------


## [xeni]

> sesht keq jo mire 
> *po vritet pafajqesia*. me e mira e te mirave


Padyshim. Ajo kenge nuk do harrohet kurre!  :shkelje syri: 



P.S. Ermelita, çfare "fytyre artistike" thua, moj? S'ka fytyra artistike dhe jo artistike... Mund te ket fytyre te bukur, te jete seksi etj. etj. po fytyre artistike s'ka, se behet fjale per kenge...lol...

----------


## Kinezja

Xeni lere cupzen rrehat se ashtu i duket fytyre artistike sepse ashtu eshte klima atje kah ato anet qe kush eshte s-e-x-y eshte edhe kengetare, s'ka lidhje se se ka haberin cka eshte muzika dhe arti i te kenduarit!

----------


## sLimShady

> P.S. Ermelita, çfare "fytyre artistike" thua, moj? S'ka fytyra artistike dhe jo artistike... Mund te ket fytyre te bukur, te jete seksi etj. etj. po fytyre artistike s'ka, se behet fjale per kenge...lol...


Lol line mer gocen ti  :perqeshje: 

Vallain shum mire kendon si dhe i ka te gjitha per te qen nje kengetare klasi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kinezja

sLimShady, ke degjuar albumin e fundit te saj dhe te shohesh se ne c'pozite ka sjelle veten. Me nje fjale ka turperuar ate karriere qe e ka pasur.

Thjesht ky album i fundit ka sjell ne pah edhe vlerat e saja te verteta si kengetare.

----------


## Bl3ri

*Patriotja e Drenices kerkon Zemren e saj me Fabriken ne Manastir*

Rrikthim i patriotes se Drenices me clip te ri si duket duke e kerkuar zemren e saj me *Fabriken* e Shkupit ne Manastir.
Nuk kam asgje kunder ksaj , vetem se stili dhe si kengetare nuk me pelqen aspak.
S'dua te diskutoj me teper vetem se e pash clipin e fundit ne *RTK* ku ishte edhe e ftuar e mengjesit.
Por me vjen shume keq qe veten e mban shume patriote neper festa dhe koncerte, kurse ne anen tjeter edhe huazon dhe bashkpunon me maqedonasit.
Te pakten mos e mbaj veten aq larte se dikush te rrezon poshte. :pa dhembe:

----------


## no name

*Disa keng te Leonora Jakupi*

Leonora Jakupi



Leonora Jakupi - Ende Te Dua





Leonora Jakupi - Ti Nuk Ekziston

----------


## Homza

Leonora Jakupi osht vajze aq e mencur, aq e omel edhe seksi.....


Lum si piloti qe kjo i hyp ne avjon, lum si Kosova se kush do ja festoj pavarsine e saj.....

----------

